# Shovelnose update



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainspotter photo of a stripped down White Pass shovelnose at the CEECO shops in Tacoma? No, just updated photos of my on-again, off-again shovel nose project.










I finally completed the body. The engine sides I thought would be the easiest part of the project actually turned out to be more work than expected (this seems to be the theme of the whole project!). The .040" styrene I first used proved too flimsy and prone to waviness, so I started over using approx 1/8" thick plastic from a large sign I found in my office. While very sturdy, it was a bit of work cutting and filing the panel and window openings, and lots more filing and squadron putty after butt-joining it to the roof/nose assembly (farbricated from a section of 5" diameter ABS pipe). In the end, this worked out fine and the body is very solid.










Next step is a trip to the paint shop for a full coat of green (you can see I experimented on a few bits) and yellow, followed by decalling and pinstripping, installation of windows and side grills and final detailings (grab irons, MU cables, etc). Hopefully will have a final update by the end of July. Hope you enjoy, Chris


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Loks good. Can't wait to see the finished model. Just read where the CEECO shops will fold up first of July. Later RJD


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Chris this looks very inspiring and I'm sure it will look even better when painted. Thanks for the tip on the 0.040" sheeting, I'm planning to build a McKeen car and was going to laminate the side panels, I think now I'll just do that for the rounded end. 
Looking forward to more photo's.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Chris, good job on the windows. Harvey, you might look at my web site on the projects page, I made a pointed nose McKeen car.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Chris! Please keep us updated. 

Cheers, 
Matt Hutson 
Gunnison, CO


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Jerry,
I had a look at the McKeen car you built, very nice. I especially like the trailer.
I'll have to see if I can get a copy of the '97 Garden Railway Magazine which featured you building the car.
Thanks for the lead.
Cheers.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Chris! Were you able to use any of the parts you cast?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. 

Everything's gone green in the first trip through the paint shop. Yellow happens Friday if it is not too windy.

Richard, the trucks should look famiiliar, all are castings. These worked out really well! The nose is the master, I have yet to cast a nose.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are pretty good castings for not having a pressure pot!


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good. Great job


----------

